# systeme de panier sans paiement en ligne



## vector (13 Février 2012)

BONJOUR, je cherche :
un système de panier sans paiement en ligne, le client peut ajouter ses produits dans le panier, le consulter et voir le récapitulatif de sa commande, validation la commande par un formulaire qui sera envoyé au fournisseur le tout sans inscription au préalable, le client rentre son e-mail dans le formulaire de commande*J'ai cherché partout mais c'est toujours trop complexe et surtout il y a toujours ce système de paiement en ligne !
Merci d'avance pour vos renseignement


----------



## Lio70 (14 Février 2012)

Si c'est pour un site web tournant sous PHP/MySQL, essaye os-Commerce et explore un peu le code pour identifier le parcours de la session d'achat, puis désactive le passage a une infrastructure de payement.

Je me demande meme si on ne peux pas désactiver le payement dans les options du programme. J'ai oublie les détails car j'ai eu l'occasion de personnaliser os-Commerce pour un client mais c'était en 2005.

http://www.oscommerce-fr.info/forum/


----------



## vector (16 Février 2012)

merci je vais poster la bas pour en savoir +


----------



## nalextheone (21 Février 2012)

Alors il en existe peut etre d'autre mais je connais Bluepaid il fait exactement ce que tu veux faire.

http://www.bluepaid.com

C'est un système de paiement internet compatible OS-Commerce 

Mais aussi avec plein d'autres systèmes je te laisse voir par toi même.

Voila je peux pas te dire mieux.


----------

